# bern baker or watts helmet??? help



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

So I've narrowed my choices down to the Bern Baker or Bern Watts in hardhat. There basically the same, but the watts has vents on the top. 

So what do people think, does the baker look better without the vents or does it matter? Does the baker vent well enough so my goggles wont fog up? Anyone with experience please chim in. 

Thanks for your opinions/advice.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Neither, go Sandbox


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

Im just not that into the look of the sandbox.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

We sell them in our shop. I think in the end it comes down to this. if you're a guy who sweats easily or gets overheated easily.. i'd go with the watts.. otherwise i'd go with the fresh n smooth look of the baker heh

(i guess you see where my pref is hah)


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah it seems like the preference lookwise is the baker.

I really dont sweat alot, but I do plan on wearing a thin hat under it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You def want the vents. Then again, not everyone actually rides hard enough to work up a sweat


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I have the Watts and definitely would not want to be without the vents.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I had vents all the time now I got the baker.

Fawk the vents, just lift up the helmet a bit from time to time like you do with caps... If its really cold you will end up taping the vents shut no matter how hard you ride.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I haven't been going really fast with my Old style watts on, but the knit liner keeps my head nice and toasty! I'm not sure what they changed with the new Watts, but this helmet rocks!


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Nothing. I mean when its really really cold.


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

ev13wt said:


> Nothing. I mean when its really really cold.


What do you mean. Not sure what your saying here.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

I had a Red Mutiny and loved it, until I rode in it a few times. The vents I would consider manditory, at least for me. I'd much rather have them and wear a little thin beanie under the helmet than not have them and have to sponge off my head all day long. Ever try to put gym socks back on after a workout because you forgot fresh ones?


----------

